
JVM Ecosystem Report 2018 – biggest ever JVM survey - javinpaul
https://snyk.io/blog/jvm-ecosystem-report-2018
======
tannhaeuser
Good report mostly confirming my expectations, except for the low response
quote from US. I see Spring a lot, but tbh wish we could get rid of it and its
complexity complex. You might disagree unless you have worked on maintaining
other developer's code chock full of pretentious antipatterns and braindead
"REST" microservices to hide the humble core functionality of the app (couple
SQL statements).

